# Gaggia Classic Steaming



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the feeling that the steaming power of my Gaggia Classic has decreased lately. I think it takes me way too long to froth milk for just 1 cup of cappuccino. How long do you wait after turning on the steam switch? I just wait for the light to turn on again and start steaming. Maybe I should wait more?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try descaling Bronc.

Weak steam is one of the first signs of scale in a Gaggia Classic


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The boiler is less than one month old and when I took the machine apart I soaked all bits and pieces into citric acid. I think it's not the power of the steam but the temperature.

EDIT: Just measured it at 76*C with a digital thermometer. Isn't that a bit low? The tip of the thermometer was just below the steam vent and it was opened almost completely full (2/3-3/4 the way).

EDIT2: I was able to get it to 81*C maximum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats a different issue entirely then.

How long has the machine been on for before pulling your shot? Then how long do you let the steam come up to temp for before purging and then steaming?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The machine is usually on for at least 30mins or more. I usually let the boiler go through two cycles after pushing the steam switch.


----------

